# Man found not guilty in the killing of a shetland pony..



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

I know this was from December 10th, but I just recently read it and this seriously made me want to throw up.. 
Sorry if this was posted somewhere else already.
Update–Briney Found Not Guilty of Aggravated Animal Cruelty in Admitted Beating Death of Shetland Pony | Monticello Live


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I certainly wouldn't want to put a horse down with a bat it doesn't sound to me like he intended to torture it. It also sounds like a huge waste of money in a state that is among the poorest in our country. I once had to put down a deer that had been hit by a car with a metal baseball bat. It took two swings to end the animals misery. While it was not pleasant it was needed and it was the kindest thing that could be done.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

^^ Yes, but they could have easily called a vet. It only takes a few minutes to call the vet and tell them that you think they should put down your horse. There are alternatives and I don't think the horse really needed to endure that kind of suffering. And yes, I understand that you did it with a deer, but this kid hit the pony 40 or so times plus jumped on it's ribs. Apparently the pony couldn't stand on it's own but it had tried to while it was being attacked which resulted in it being hog tied. I think much kinder things could have been done here.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh my goodness.

Anyway's yes i agree, there is amuch more humaine way into dealing with this. 
Why a baseball bat? why not a gun, which is much more humane if used right. 
Why was this 'owner' so CARELESS, she should have called the vet.

I personally see this as animal abuse, to both of their sides, i am not saying that one or the other had abused the animals. Even if he had tooken care of it for a short amount of time.
He still did things that could have been avoidable.

It would have been so much more sensable to actually call a vet, or sell the animal or something to someone actually WILLING to take care of it. The owner shouldn't of have shrugged his care into someone else.

I honestly dont think he took this the right way, i think alot more effort could have been made into finding some other placement for the animal. 

But this is just sad, who in the world would do this  
Makes me sick.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

TwisterRush said:


> Oh my goodness.
> 
> Anyway's yes i agree, there is amuch more humaine way into dealing with this.
> Why a baseball bat? why not a gun, which is much more humane if used right.
> ...


I agree completely. I also read in another article on this case that even though the horse could barely stand, it was still fully able to do things, eat, etc. I think she didn't call the vet because she didn't want the costs..


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

if she didnt want the costs, she shouldnt own the animal, plain and simple.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

why would you make ur animals last few moments of life horrible they are supposed to go peacefully by "falling asleep" not this this was horrible. ugh i hate people like this.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Do I think the pony was tortured? Yes. 
But I don't think it was intentional. If you can't afford to put the vet down, bullets are dirt cheap and much quicker and more painless. 

It's absolutely disgusting what happened but I can see where the jury came to their conclusion.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

We had to shoot a llama on sunday. He had a broken neck. Its usually not hard to find someone who owns a gun. The hard part is killing it with one shot.

This is disgusting. The owner should be the one on trial here as well.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

> Its usually not hard to find someone who owns a gun.


Exactly, Sounds to me like he did this out of pure ANGER.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

He said he was pressured by the owners to do it. I think he's just a kid, or it sounds like it from some of the posters on the site that know him.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> He said he was pressured by the owners to do it. I think he's just a kid, or it sounds like it from some of the posters on the site that know him.


He's 18, old enough to know exactly what he was doing and old enough to know just how wrong it is.


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

Discusting why not call the vet?? why is that person owning a animal!!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

horrible. i thought it was suspicious that the pony had been 'attacked' TWICE by an 'animal'. seems a bit weird if the pony was on antibiotics he should have been on box rest and therefore safe from the second attack


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

oh my gosh thats discusting!!! if you dont want a animal, sell it, or even give it away to a good home. sometimes you can even take them into spca's. that is just sickening and i dont think there are ANY excuses for that, a five year old could have thought up a better way.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

speedy da fish said:


> horrible. i thought it was suspicious that the pony had been 'attacked' TWICE by an 'animal'. seems a bit weird if the pony was on antibiotics he should have been on box rest and therefore safe from the second attack


That's what I thought.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I think the jury just found a loophole and used it. IGNORANCE is no excuse, period. Any human outside of the nutward can look at something, put themselves in its place and determine if it is suffering. I think the child in question should have a mental health check.

There is no excuse for the death of that pony but pure neglegence by the owner, had she cared for the animal, the child would not have seen fit to torture the animal to death.

No matter the intentions, all the animal knew was that it was tied up so it could not defend itself or flee and beaten until it died.

The owner should be on trial for abuse and neglect.

Sometimes death is better than living a hard and suffering life, I am glad the pony is dead to be honest, it could have suffered much longer than it did.

Just my take on the situation.

When I was younger maybe 5 or 6, I found a kitten that was obviously dying. It was stick thin, could not walk, its eyes and nose were matted shut, it was gasping for air, and it was covered in it's own feces. I knew it was kinder *even at my young age* to put it out of it's misery than to let it suffer any longer. So what did my little mind cook up? No I did not drown, suffocate, or beat it to death like most would think. *At 6 years old I realized that this would only make the suffering worse.* So I took a rock the size of my head and dug a hole, put it in, and crushed its head in one swing.It has scarred me to this day, but I could not let it suffer. *Yes this is harsh and might make some cringe, I apologize. My point is that if a 6 year old can reason and has an idea of suffering even though she had never killed anything or watched something being killed, an 18 year old should have at least been able to grasp the concept. *


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

JavaLover said:


> That's what I thought.


 Me Too... Odd, eh?


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

I think thats horrible and I cringed when I read it, but the person that says he hit it so many times im suspicious of. If he saw it and is now taking the guy ythat killed it to court, why didnt he tell him to stop hitting it in the first place? And 40 min is plenty of time to call the police. Also, a gun would have been better, and vets can charge $200 just for the shot. AND ONE MORE THING, some people don't have stalls in which to rest the horse. SOme horses are out in the pasture all the time. I'm sure they werent expecting it to get attacked again.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I want to know what attacked it that did enough damage for them to feel that it needed to be put down, and why that animal was not dealt with before the second attack??


----------



## Sugarmama (Dec 8, 2009)

Just thinking about how much pain the pony was in just disgusts me...i think the horse suffered , i mean if you own a horse you need to beable to afford everything they need including ending misery, the kid misunderstood her,yes, but i dont think the would mean 'Kill it anyway you can' if she wanted him to kill it she probably would have fit in there 'humanely' marking 'baseball bat' off the list.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^IDK, the article made her seem like she could care less about the pony, that she just wanted it out of her hands....


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is very sad. It reminds me of the dogs that hung and killed a few months ago. That is really a shame and a poor animal had to pay the consequence :-(


----------

